# Suggest a monitor for 5/6K



## Aakarshan (May 21, 2016)

Hi i am building a new PC, so i need a new monitor.My overall budget for the PC is 35K.

My build's configuration :

I5 4460
B85m mobo
Antec vp 450
1 tb wd blue
8gb kingston hyper x fury
I will buy a graphic card later (Gtx 950)

1. Budget?

5-6k

 2. Display type and size?

I do not know about the displays as there are many displays are availble in the market like TN,VN & IPS.I'm confused, pls help.I will be using this build for gaming.

 3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?

Gaming

 4. Ports Required?

I don't know much about the ports which i would need but i will like to use it as to connect to a laptop and use it as tv.

 5. Preferred choice of brand?

Dell

 6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?

Dell E1916H. Again, confused do not understand which monitor i should buy.Confused in selecting resolution.Should i buy a 720p monitor or 1080p monitor.I am thinking that i would get the ultra settings and more fps on 720p screen and game will look 'choppy' on 720p on 1080p resolution.I do suspect that this card won't be able to max new games on 1080p.

 7. Any other info that you want to share. 

Please suggest a monitor that will fulfill my gaming needs.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 21, 2016)

Go for a 900p monitor, its a perfect compromise between 720p and 1080p, and a 950 is more than capable of playing games at 900p.

The old but good monitor Dell IN2030M had this resolution, look for it's refresh, im sure dell has made one

Ideally, you still want a 1080p, because that extra screen estate can help you in other tasks like browsing, watching movies, desktop arangement, or in programs like Photoshop etc

Sorry I dont have a specific monitor to recommend as Im out of touch with current prices


----------



## Minion (May 21, 2016)

Get This
Dell E1914H 46.99 cm (18.5) LED Backlight LCD Monitor - Buy Dell E1914H 46.99 cm (18.5) LED Backlight LCD Monitor Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## Aakarshan (May 21, 2016)

How many ports i do need? And how mucjh bigger screen size is enough?

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> Get This
> Dell E1914H 46.99 cm (18.5) LED Backlight LCD Monitor - Buy Dell E1914H 46.99 cm (18.5) LED Backlight LCD Monitor Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


I guess E1916H is the upgraded version of thr E1916H.Are there any advantages over E1914H.


----------



## Minion (May 22, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> How many ports i do need? And how mucjh bigger screen size is enough?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Latest is not always better.I learned this hard way while buying an hitachi AC old model was better than latest model from same series.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (May 24, 2016)

I have Dell E1916H Led monitor. It's good looking monitor, very clear pictures & nice performance. Buttons for varied functions at right hand side are easy accessible.


----------



## yatishgaba (Jun 7, 2016)

Dell E1914H is the best monitor to use for gaming purpose....


----------

